# Help Identify this tractor bucket?



## elevatoroperator (Nov 27, 2019)

Hey,

I need some help to identify this front hoe bucket. It has 3 teeth. It is about 40ibs and it is about 9x14 inches. It has no drainage holes. Does anyone know the value of it? Any information about it is greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## elevatoroperator (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## elevatoroperator (Nov 27, 2019)

PLEASE HELP 
thanks


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

nice bucket, looks new. $300


----------



## elevatoroperator (Nov 27, 2019)

deerhide said:


> nice bucket, looks new. $300


thank you for your response


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's about bang on deerhide!


----------

